
We should be wary of blaming ‘overpopulation’ for the climate crisis - thg
https://theconversation.com/why-we-should-be-wary-of-blaming-overpopulation-for-the-climate-crisis-130709
======
raxxorrax
I disagree with reasoning of this article. Not inequality is the reason for
our economic woes. If all people on this earth would be living in conditions
of the first world, our resource problems would be significant. Of course
there are the big corps with a disproportional impact, but these big corps
produce because they have consumers.

> the consumption of the world’s wealthiest 10% produces up to 50% of the
> planet’s consumption-based CO₂ emissions, while the poorest half of humanity
> contributes only 10%

Without these inequalities the percentages would look better, but certainly
not the absolute environmental impact. On the contrary...

What I agree this topic could increase the inequality and people least
responsible could suffer the most. So until this inequality isn't addressed,
refusal to take part in this discussion might not be a bad choice. Any
conclusion and measures here would only affect later generations if you don't
want to start a war and kill a lot of people.

Maybe we get lucky and we are we will refocus this consumption, have better
technologies or more sensible policies that we don't have to.

------
mytailorisrich
Overpopulation is a real, critical issue. Even if it does not directly relates
to climate change, it is in big part what drives our impact on the
environment.

